# Life Vest versus Harness?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm looking into getting some sort of harness for Berkeley for when we are out on the water (boating/kayaking/swimming). He is a great swimmer but I mainly want something that I can grab onto to pull him out of the water if needed. I'm a little hesitant to get him a life vest just because I dont want him to rely on being able to flow when he is in the water and he doesnt need the flotation. On the other hand, im not sure if a basic harness would make it more difficult for him to swim in.

What does everyone use for their V in water?

Ruffwear looks like they make a decent life vest and harnesses. Anyone have any experiance with their V swimming with the Singletak Pack (hydration harness)? Or swimming with any other harness?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

The only thing I would say is that is if I were wearing a life vest I think my dog should too. But others would totally disagree. But after a long day if they get tossed in the water they could tire quickly. That said, someone makes a life vest that has a pull on the back/top for you to be able to grab your V out of the water.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have any firsthand experience with this, but I was actually talking to my friend today about life vests for dogs. I was commenting that I'm not 100% sure that Cash can swim with just one front leg and I was wondering if he could swim with a life vest. My friend told me that she uses a life vest for her dog (a golden retriever) whenever they have a pool party because the dog won't get out of the water the entire day if people are in the pool. She said that her dog swims just has hard with the life vest on as she does without it on, but my friend has her wear it just in case she gets too tired and no one is paying close enough attention. I would think that if you will be out in the water for a long time then a life vest might be a good idea and I think that most of them have handles on the back.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

While I don't have one, I found this particular item. I do have several items made by Ruffwear, and feel it is good quality stuff.

Floatation and a grab handle.

http://www.ruffwear.com/-9-float-coat?sc=2&category=694


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We use the Outward Hound life vest. I agree with above, if we need a life vest than Miles does too!It has a handle on top so we can grab him if needed.


----------



## Zoey (Sep 4, 2011)

We use the Ruffwear K-9 Float Coat (yellow). Fits great with our 40lb V, and she can still run full speed on the sanbdar with it on. Although she rarely has it on in those cases, as she is a good swimmer from shore. It is mainly used when we anchor the pontoon out in the bay. We sit around floating in the water and playing fetch. She can swim or just float, and it is supper is easy to get her back onto the pontoon. Good, comfortable pressure points for the dog, and a strong handle for the human make it an easy one arm job. 
I would recommend it to any V owner.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks! I think we will order one up!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gi - in the summer get a vest 4 u that will support U & the V - must flotation vests will over heat the pup in the summer - in the winter I want 1 with handels 2 get the pup back in the boat when hunting ducks - the truth is U will drown B4 your your pup !!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Whenever I think of Jasper out on a boat, especially any boat with a motor, I think of this (kind of old) post from Kobi: http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2184.msg15146.html#msg15146


> Kobi has gotten so comfortable on the boat that he will jump in the water now. The other day my dad was starting to back in to the slip, I was already on the dock as I rode the jet ski back. Kobi saw me and decided to jump off the boat right behind the boat as my dad was backing up! Unfortunately he was naked so I had to bend down and lift him up by his arms to get him out of the water! I wish he had his life jacket on at the time, just glad he didn't get hurt.


It all worked out for Kobi, but having a quick way to haul a dog out of the water is a good idea! As others have stated, if I'm wearing a life jacket, he's wearing a life jacket. He's a pretty good swimmer, but is not always a good judge of how long he can go before he gets tired!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We got Aspen a life vest, for two reasons one it makes it easier to get him in and out of the canoe and two if we did dump away from shore I don't know if he would be able to make to shore. The water is cold still in some northern lakes and he hasn't learned to use his rear legs to swim


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

I can only speak to the harness side of the conversation since that is what we use on Roxie when kayaking so we can pull her back into the kayak however since she likes to go in and out and sometimes swim along side of me I am planning to get a life vest for this summer. Although she is a great swimmer, I just do not want her to tucker out or for a boat or something to go past and an accident occur. 

Good question and good feedback on this string. Thanks for starting it.


----------

